# queer creek



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

I have a question about the river that runs by hocking hills state park. Me and a couple friends are going there for a weekend. Were would be some good access points, kinda by the park, to wade fish the river?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I fish alone so I was always afraid to fish there by myself....


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

CFIden said:


> I fish alone so I was always afraid to fish there by myself....




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

What river runs by the park?? The is only little seasonal creeks and rose lake. If you are talking Hocking county and HH regions then you woud have Hocking river or farther up by the Fairfield county line there is CLEAR creek.


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

saug-I said:


> What river runs by the park?? The is only little seasonal creeks and rose lake. If you are talking Hocking county and HH regions then you woud have Hocking river or farther up by the Fairfield county line there is CLEAR creek.


When I looked at Google at Google maps it specifically said queer creek. I had a good laugh at first so we are staying about 5 mins away from the lake how far would that be to a flushable creek or river?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

You talking about lake Logan your only a couple mile from the Hocking river and about 5-6 miles from Clear Creek some of the Hocking may be waddable but most may be to deep in spots


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Depending on the time you will have and what you are hoping to catch you could do a canoe trip and fish as you go. There are little to no public fishing areas on the Hocking. You would need landowners permission to get in. Lake Logan is fishable but full of weeds on all the fishing areas. The whole lake for that matter. If I were bank fishing in this area I would Bass/trout fish Rose lake. It is right at the Old Mans Cave HH state park.


----------



## Cj Young (Apr 13, 2018)

Sounds great! I didn't know they stocked trout there, but cool to know.


saug-I said:


> Depending on the time you will have and what you are hoping to catch you could do a canoe trip and fish as you go. There are little to no public fishing areas on the Hocking. You would need landowners permission to get in. Lake Logan is fishable but full of weeds on all the fishing areas. The whole lake for that matter. If I were bank fishing in this area I would Bass/trout fish Rose lake. It is right at the Old Mans Cave HH state park.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727A using Tapatalk


----------

